

The CEO should not be the CFO. Delegate that work as soon as you can afford to - a4agarwal
http://sachin.posterous.com/i-should-have-hired-a-cfo-a-year-ago

======
davidbalbert
Series A + 2 to 3 people is way earlier than I thought. I would like to have
someone to take care of all this paperwork for me though... :)

How did you find yours? Was he a friend before hand?

